# RIP Cocoa



## KimandCocoa (Jun 23, 2011)

My rabbit Cocoa has passed away. He was 5 and a half years old. The past 3 weeks of his life were hard as he had head tilt and an ear infection. We took him to the vet a couple times and he was on two different medications. Of course I worry that my husband and I could have done more to help him, but I think we did our best.

Cocoa was my very first rabbit. I will miss him so much. :cry4:


----------



## SOOOSKA (Jun 23, 2011)

Kim i'm so sorry you lost your Beautiful Cocoa.:cry4:

It sounds like you and your husband did everything right for Cocoa.:hug1

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:sweet Cocoa.

You will be missed.

Hugs

Susan:bunnyangel2:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 23, 2011)

We're so sorry to hear you lost Cocoa. Rest in peace little man. Today it's been three years since we lost our first, Commander Bun-Bun--it's so **** hard having to say goodbye. :rip:


----------



## Kipcha (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry to see this, I had been following your posts but never commented because I wasn't experienced in what you were dealing with... I know how hard you guys tried, I'm just so sorry that it didn't work out...

R.I.P Cocoa


----------



## LuvaBun (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Sometimes, no matter how much we try, they still have to leave us 

Jan


----------



## Bunny parents (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.  R.I.P Cocoa.


----------



## Deliciosa (Jun 24, 2011)

Rest in Peace little Cocoa. :rip:
Kim, I'm sure you did as much for your bunny as you possibly could. Don't feel guilty, I'm sure he loved you very much for trying so hard to help him feel better.


----------



## KimandCocoa (Jun 24, 2011)

Thank you everyone. I appreciate the kind words. It's been a rough few days here. 
:cry1:

I don't even think my other rabbit Daisy realizes that Cocoa is gone. They were not bonded and lived in separate cages, but the cages were right next to each other in the same room.


----------



## tristaw. (Jun 25, 2011)

I am so so very sorry. My bunny died too but on may 29th. It's unbelievably heartbreaking. I cry everytime I think about him.
I hope you heal quickly and replace the sorrow with the nice memories. I'm just starting to do that.


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jun 25, 2011)

Aw I'm really sorry, he was such a cutie pie


----------



## Pet_Bunny (Jun 25, 2011)

So sorry Kim. The first one is always the hardest. I will always miss my Pebbles, and June 23 was even more difficult as it would of been Pebbles Birthday.

Binky free Cocoa. ink iris:


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jun 26, 2011)

:cry2


----------



## KimandCocoa (Jul 1, 2011)

I have received Cocoa's urn that I ordered online. This is going to go on a shelf next to a photo and toy of his. Here is a photo of the urn:


----------



## LuvaBun (Jul 1, 2011)

That is really sweet. I especially like what you have written on it.

Jan


----------



## gmas rabbit (Jul 5, 2011)

10 rabbits later and it still doesn't get any easier. They are such dear little souls. Take heart in that you did everything you possibly could for him. Second guessing yourself is part of the grieving process. The urn is lovely.


----------

